# RIP Philip Seymour Hoffman



## TimothyLeary (Feb 2, 2014)

> Philip Seymour Hoffman was found dead Sunday in a New York City apartment of a reported drug overdose.



Philip Seymour Hoffman found dead with needle in arm: cops | New York Post


This sucks. He was great!


----------



## axemanrio (Feb 2, 2014)

Sucks when someone dies before their time. One of the better actors from the current generation.


----------



## Basti (Feb 2, 2014)

He was a really great actor...so unexpected...RIP


----------



## wankerness (Feb 2, 2014)

What a moron. It's unfortunate cause he was a great actor, but really, I have a hard time working up much sympathy for someone that kills themselves with recreational drugs, especially people who are smart enough to know better and capable of affording the best rehab and personal assistants money can buy.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 2, 2014)

Addiction is a *very* tough enemy, no matter how intelligent you are


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 2, 2014)

Holy crap! He was a great actor. I think he was probably pretty quirky in real life, which led to him being a unique actor.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 2, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Addiction is a *very* tough enemy, no matter how intelligent you are



I suppose. I'm just pissed that someone as talented as this guy manages to screw it all up when we've had decades of people dying to it and as far as I know no one saying "boy, i sure am glad i'm a heroin addict!" Why do people even get started on it?! I guess I'm pretty autistic when it comes to addictive hard drugs. 

His performance in Synecdoche New York was one of my favorites.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 2, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I suppose. I'm just pissed that someone as talented as this guy manages to screw it all up when we've had decades of people dying to it and as far as I know no one saying "boy, i sure am glad i'm a heroin addict!" Why do people even get started on it?! I guess I'm pretty autistic when it comes to addictive hard drugs.
> 
> His performance in Synecdoche New York was one of my favorites.



I had an acquaintance who started on the stuff. He actually was bragging about it at first and claimed to be 'smarter' than the drug (he wasn't). He slowly stopped showing up to school the more he did it. The first couple of times supposedly are amazing and then from then on out you're just chasing the rabbit further down the hole (never done it so I personally wouldn't know). 

At that point your just too late to seek help on your own terms 9/10. Someone has to force you and then once your completely off cold turkey you have to decide to quit. Drug addiction isn't a joke. I imagine most people do it to escape from something: their situation, emotions, bad relationships, for the thrill, etc. You really have to fix those issues as well to help someone quit permanently.


----------



## DC23 (Feb 2, 2014)

Terribly sad. Very unique actor. Seems like the incredibly talented ones also shoulder other burdens. RIP.


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 2, 2014)

Sad to seem him go, he was one of my top 5 actors in the game right now.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 2, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I guess I'm pretty *autistic* when it comes to addictive hard drugs.


 
so your a friggin genius at it? Im not being serious. But not cool for the autistic comment.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Feb 2, 2014)

Really sad news, great actor. 


What a waste.


----------



## narad (Feb 2, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I suppose. I'm just pissed that someone as talented as this guy manages to screw it all up when we've had decades of people dying to it and as far as I know no one saying "boy, i sure am glad i'm a heroin addict!" Why do people even get started on it?! I guess I'm pretty autistic when it comes to addictive hard drugs.





Let's not snub Autistic people by equating it to your totally ridiculous comment.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 2, 2014)

I meant when it comes to hard drug addiction my ability to understand is severely limited since I approach it intellectually and have a very hard time getting into the mindset of users and empathizing with them or understanding their emotions. It made sense to me, no offense to autistic people intended. Flint757's post is helpful.

I had a friend that got into oxy, switched over to heroin when he started running out of money, and was dead before 22. Seeing what his family went through and never using anything hard myself makes my first reaction always one of frustration. 

Anyway, thread derailed enough. I sure never heard anything about his drug problems before and it is quite sudden since just in the last year he's been continuing to give about the best performances in hollywood. It's pretty jarring. He was definitely one of the very best in the business and this is a major loss. 

This is certainly not one of the roles he'll probably end up being best-known for, but I still wonder what they'll do with the hunger games movies, he was largely responsible for how good the last one was and he was slated to be an even more major character in the last two. He never "phoned it in" even on big budget movies. The only time I ever saw him hamming it up was in "Red Dragon" but I don't think anyone else in hollywood could have sold being set on fire in a wheelchair better than him!


----------



## Leveebreaks (Feb 2, 2014)

Gutted 

Rest easy PSH


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2014)

wankerness said:


> What a moron. It's unfortunate cause he was a great actor, but really, I have a hard time working up much sympathy for someone that kills themselves with recreational drugs, especially people who are smart enough to know better and capable of affording the best rehab and personal assistants money can buy.



I came here to say pretty much this. Sad that he died, but seeing as how he directly caused it....hard to have all that much sympathy for him.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 2, 2014)

wankerness said:


> What a moron. It's unfortunate cause he was a great actor, but really, I have a hard time working up much sympathy for someone that kills themselves with recreational drugs, especially people who are smart enough to know better and capable of affording the best rehab and personal assistants money can buy.





Watty said:


> I came here to say pretty much this. Sad that he died, but seeing as how he directly caused it....hard to have all that much sympathy for him.



You guys are awfully high and mighty who are saying this. You have obviously never had an addiction problem and have no idea what you are talking about. I don't give a fvck if your best friend or mother had an addiction.... that still means you know nothing about it. 

Because you have never had an addiction to drugs in no way makes you smarter, or better than a person who has in any way. In fact your responses show otherwise honestly. Don't be so narrow minded.

Wankerness....You call the guy a moron and chastise the man who DIED, and then carry on to critique his performances....In a FVCKING RIP THREAD!!!! This is just....UGH!


----------



## akinari (Feb 3, 2014)

From everything I've seen, it was accidental. Heroin is terrible, and sadly many people end up ODing because of the varying quality of street level heroin, or due to a change in their tolerance. I wish his friends and family the best, especially his kids.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 3, 2014)

Watty said:


> I came here to say pretty much this. Sad that he died, but seeing as how he directly caused it....hard to have all that much sympathy for him.



To be fair there are plenty of examples where most people would deem sympathy as an appropriate response and are equally your own fault if you died doing it: skydiving, driving, riding a motorcycle, drinking, jaywalking, surfing, swimming, big game hunting, and so on. Death isn't usually the intended result.

Obviously some people do drugs (or any of the things listed above) in an attempt to commit suicide, but most of the time they are just looking for some sort of result out of it. Plenty of things can kill you that most people do despite that fact.

Even if it was intentional people commit suicide for a reason and they do drugs for a reason. It isn't always just for kicks or attention. There is usually a deeper reason behind it like trauma, stress, abuse, humiliation, failure, whatever. The reason for them doing so gives some reason to have sympathy whether you approve of their actions or not.

In any case, people who have never partaken in such activities and/or haven't gone through anything seriously traumatic seem to lack sympathy or understanding in such situations (based on this thread and my facebook at least).


----------



## narad (Feb 3, 2014)

Watty said:


> I came here to say pretty much this. Sad that he died, but seeing as how he directly caused it....hard to have all that much sympathy for him.



Shit, who let Ivan Drago into an RIP thread?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 3, 2014)

At least we're only getting "hard to feel sorry for someone who died of a drug over dose," rather than "Why are people mourning the death of someone they didn't know personally and had not effect on their lives" . RIP threads on the internet rarely go well.

The article I read made it sound like he had kindof _alot_ of heroin both in his system and in his apartment (or what sounds like alot to me, having no experience with it). They found several empty baggies (four, maybe?) and a couple still full. Is it normal to take that much? Is that even alot? It makes me wonder if he ODed intentionally to commit suicide. I wish I could say that his family, fame and fortune should be enough to assume he wouldn't have reason to kill himself, but history would suggest that that's not always good enough for everyone.

Shit's a bummer, though. Weirdly, the role I always associate him with is the scientist guy in Dark City.


----------



## Choop (Feb 3, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Shit's a bummer, though. Weirdly, the role I always associate him with is the scientist guy in Dark City.



That was whatshisface from The Lost Boys. D:

edit: Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 3, 2014)

Choop said:


> That was whatshisface from The Lost Boys. D:
> 
> edit: Kiefer Sutherland



Hahahaha, I guess I don't associate him with anything, then.


----------



## Choop (Feb 3, 2014)

haha tis ok! I can see how they could be mixed up in that role. Not sure what I associate him with most...maybe Brandt from The Big Lebowski, or there's always Synecdoche, New York (which may be one of the most depressing movies I've seen ever). Sad that he had to go out like that...he was a pretty great actor.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 3, 2014)

That explains his convincing performance of an addict in "Before the Devil Knows You're Dead."

(Excellent movie, by the way, truly excellent.)

RIP PSH.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 3, 2014)

flexkill said:


> and then carry on to critique his performances....In a FVCKING RIP THREAD!!!! This is just....UGH!



I'm sorry I said he was about the best actor out there and said some favorite performances and how he always treated the material with respect other than the one time he was in a movie that was bad and deservedly hammed it up (which is NOT a criticism, by the way, vincent price was the king of that and was awesome), I guess you're not allowed to say anything in a RIP thread other than "that's too bad he was good."

EDIT: Here's a good article:

http://thedissolve.com/features/exposition/397-the-dissolve-remembers-philip-seymour-hoffman/


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 3, 2014)

Massive shame and such a waste of such a massive acting talent

Prob not the role really he will be remembered best for but I loved him as Davian in MI3, he wasn't a cartoon enemy, he was the real deal and a REAL villain... totally believable in what really is a fantasy of a film plot. Brilliant. RIP


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 3, 2014)

Louis Cypher said:


> Massive shame and such a waste of such a massive acting talent.



This. All that really needs to be said.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 3, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Why do people even get started on it?!



It's normally a chain of events that get you there. 99.9% of folks using hard drugs at one point said they would never do em. Kudos to you for just staying away - the best path. 

Folks might take a few opiate pills like percocet (same effect as heroin) - maybe they take them for a week straight not knowing better and start taking more than a few. Then they stop, all of a sudden start shitting and puking yourself. "But i'll bet my buddy knows where i can something to fix this pain so i can go to work....". At that point, your morals tend to take a backseat - and you need to go to work!! / school. Next thing you know you are snorting heroin to kill the sickness. Well that gets expensive. So you better slam it to get your moneys worth.....

so that's how you go from trying a buddy with a broken leg's percocets to full on junkie...sucks for all involved

RIP he was a pretty good actor


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2014)

He chose to do drugs, he knew the risks, and he didn't care. I'm sorry for his family's loss.


----------



## Watty (Feb 6, 2014)

Because I just now saw that a few folks called me out...all the rest aside, I suppose Rick's sentiment above is perhaps the most pertinent. I more or less meant the same, just took a step further to say I can't condone his behavior.



flexkill said:


> You guys are awfully high and mighty who are saying this. You have obviously never had an addiction problem and have no idea what you are talking about. I don't give a fvck if your best friend or mother had an addiction.... that still means you know nothing about it. Because you have never had an addiction to drugs in no way makes you smarter, or better than a person who has in any way. In fact your responses show otherwise honestly. Don't be so narrow minded.
> 
> Wankerness....You call the guy a moron and chastise the man who DIED, and then carry on to critique his performances....In a FVCKING RIP THREAD!!!! This is just....UGH!



No, I have not had an addiction, nor will I ever voluntarily put myself in a situation where that would be a possibility in this kind of context. That said, you are completely correct that I have no idea what I'm talking about in terms of experiencing the desire to continue with the action/pass time/etc in question. You're also correct that not having an addiction does not in any way make me smarter or objectively better than anyone else (odd that you think intelligence is a qualifier or that "better" is even a applicable word).

However, all these truths have nothing to do with the fact that:

A) He knew that his behavior was not conducive to long term health and or well-being.
B) He continued his behavior.
C) He had the ability to partake in the most effective treatment for his addiction if he chose to do so.
D) He didn't make that choice.
E) He died as a result of indulging in this behavior.

All things considered, do you honestly feel inclined to display this level of empathy when someone who's been smoking their entire life loses a lung? They knew it was essentially a guarantee and they chose to do it anyways. 

I also feel like you're doing exactly the same thing we are in the "opposite direction." That is to say that you (presumably) having been on the other side of this aspect of the human condition and therefore believe you can comment in a way that's critical of us for not understanding where you're coming from.



flint757 said:


> To be fair there are plenty of examples where most people would deem sympathy as an appropriate response and are equally your own fault if you died doing it: skydiving, driving, riding a motorcycle, drinking, jaywalking, surfing, swimming, big game hunting, and so on. Death isn't usually the intended result.



All of these things involve the possibility for adverse effects, whereas doing drugs like those rumored to have in his system GUARANTEE them. That distinction is of the utmost importance when discussing the parallels noted above.



flint757 said:


> Obviously some people do drugs (or any of the things listed above) in an attempt to commit suicide, but most of the time they are just looking for some sort of result out of it. Plenty of things can kill you that most people do despite that fact.



I'd agree.



flint757 said:


> Even if it was intentional people commit suicide for a reason and they do drugs for a reason. It isn't always just for kicks or attention. There is usually a deeper reason behind it like trauma, stress, abuse, humiliation, failure, whatever. The reason for them doing so gives some reason to have sympathy whether you approve of their actions or not.



That's the thing though, I can sympathize with their rationale for believing that drugs are a good outlet, but I can't condone the action of taking them. I feel like I should expand on this thought, but then we get into a tangled web of discourse that might be better resolved with a viewing of a lecture on free will (perhaps Sam Harris'). Not sure that it supports my point in the end, but I think there's something to be said for the disparate nature in the conception of an action and the taking of it. 



flint757 said:


> In any case, people who have never partaken in such activities and/or haven't gone through anything seriously traumatic seem to lack sympathy or understanding in such situations (based on this thread and my facebook at least).



I've heard this sort of appeal time and time again. At the end of the day, I think it's a good argument, but it tends to be overused by folks who really don't have a comparative leg to stand on and loses much of the impact.



narad said:


> Shit, who let Ivan Drago into an RIP thread?



A) Didn't know who that was until I googled the name.
B) I don't see how the reference fits?


----------



## flint757 (Feb 7, 2014)

Watty said:


> All of these things involve the possibility for adverse effects, whereas doing drugs like those rumored to have in his system GUARANTEE them. That distinction is of the utmost importance when discussing the parallels noted above.



Fair enough. Although, it is not guaranteed. High possibility certainly, but not guaranteed. Addicts tend to make it a long while before ODing or choking on their own vomit. 

I understood what you meant. I was only pointing out that people tend to feel remorse for those who partake in activities equally dangerous for their health and yet people feel very differently when it is drugs or something else they may morally disagree with.



Watty said:


> That's the thing though, I can sympathize with their rationale for believing that drugs are a good outlet, but I can't condone the action of taking them. I feel like I should expand on this thought, but then we get into a tangled web of discourse that might be better resolved with a viewing of a lecture on free will (perhaps Sam Harris'). Not sure that it supports my point in the end, but I think there's something to be said for the disparate nature in the conception of an action and the taking of it.



My point is that people don't do drugs for no reason in particular. Generally speaking I have found that people are usually self-medicating for other problems when doing illegal drugs. That's not to say that it is a 'good' outlet, but that there is more to it than just a joy ride and Darwinism.



Watty said:


> I've heard this sort of appeal time and time again. At the end of the day, I think it's a good argument, but it tends to be overused by folks who really don't have a comparative leg to stand on and loses much of the impact.



It does kind of dismiss the opposing argument so I can see where you're coming from. As you said, it is still a valid point though. Emotional trauma takes it's toll on the body and mind. That is something hard to grasp without first experiencing it. If you did you may feel much more sympathetic than you currently do.


----------



## zappatton2 (Feb 7, 2014)

My understanding is that he had been clean for 23 years, and that it was perscription pills that re-opened the wounds of his addiction. People place a lot of faith in individual self-control, but someone with an addiction condition (and it is a condition far more than a choice) can very easily slip for any number of reasons, and virtually anything can be a door back to abuse.

I love beer, but I've always been able to have a drink after dinner and leave it alone afterwards. Most of us (myself included) have experimented with "other stuff", even continue to consume it, and still have a pretty good handle on consumption, and a good deal of self-restraint. But an addiction, a real addiction, for an addict is virtually impossible to control. It demands absolute abstinance in many cases, and one slip can have extremely tragic results.

I'm not much on gawking over celebrities, but Mr. Hoffman was a great actor, and this whole thing is incredibly sad. He had a disease not of his choosing, and after many years of triumph over it, it ended up claiming him.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 7, 2014)

zappatton2 said:


> He had a disease not of his choosing, and after many years of triumph over it, it ended up claiming him.



He's wasn't old enough to NOT know the dangers of heroin abuse. It was most definitely of his choosing. There has been documented dangers of heroin long before his birth (he was only 7yrs older than me).

I've recently (as in last cpl of months) lost a cousin to heroin, who in-turn lost her mom and sister (little sister, passed away at 10 after contracting AIDS from her mother as her mom, my 1st cousin, was a needle user during the time). All of which could have been prevented had someone not made the conscious choice to stick a needle in their arm. 

Substance abuse causes diseases...but is in and of itself not a disease.

You can say what you want about "not being there" mess....but at the end of the day that 1st use was still a conscious decision. I've been offered heroin several times in my life...but I have enough brain to say no thx. I'm not clean, I smoke weed, I drink lightly, but even under the influence of those 2 was I still able to say no to the needle. I don't want to hear the "you've never been there bs." I have and was smart enough to not do it. Watty pretty much nailed it in his statements.

Sure *some* people use drugs of any kind to escape certain things like abuse, etc...but there are just as many, if not more, than simply use them for no other reason that to get a buzz.


----------



## Choop (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty sure certain kinds of addictions can actually become classified as a disease due to altering the brain. o.o I took a drug abuse class for my personal health college course, but it has been a while since taking.


----------



## Herrick (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 9, 2014)

Choop said:


> Pretty sure certain kinds of addictions can actually become classified as a disease due to altering the brain. o.o I took a drug abuse class for my personal health college course, but it has been a while since taking.


that aligns with the posted statement of it causing disease, not being a disease in itself


----------



## Choop (Feb 9, 2014)

ghostred7 said:


> that aligns with the posted statement of it causing disease, not being a disease in itself



Oh sorry, I must've read that differently at the time of replying.


----------



## Drusas (Feb 14, 2014)

Eh.. If he died any other way I might have a little pity for him. He didn't. So whatever, another dumb bastard bites a bullet.


----------

